

Venom zero-day vulnerability affects datacenter and Millions of end users - cekanoni
https://thehacktimes.com/venom-zero-day-affects-datacenter-and-millions-of-end-users/

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450)
(securityaffairs.co)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369)
(zdnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206)
(tripwire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583)
(tripwire.com)

~~~
cekanoni
Yeap i see now. Sorry for posting late.

~~~
ColinWright
It happens - as you can see, you're not the only one. The links are to try to
ensure that discussion happens in one place and doesn't get split.

